# After 40 years of searching, I've found the answer!



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I haven't been here in a while because I didn't feel like I was finding the answer for me. My IBS has escalated over the years and last year I was diagnosed with Crohns colitis. I've struggled with this for 40 years now and was always told it was IBS and nothing could really be done about it. I was told they really didn't understand it and it was all still being researched. In August of 2012 I ended up hemorrhaging and was referred to my GI Doctor for a colonoscopy, which showed the crohns colitis. I was told there is no specific diet and I would need to figure out my triggers and just live with it (along with the steroid they put me on). Over the years I had figured out that milk and sugar were problems; however, I never realized that carbs were also a culprit until I finally found a book that explained everything I was going through and also provided some answers. I think I didn't realize the carbs because I would actually feel better once I eliminated the dairy and sugar. Even though to someone else I probably felt terrible but to me, I was so used to feeling awful, that I thought I felt much better.

The book is written by Elaine Gottshall and is called Breaking the Vicious Cycle. It explains everything that is going on inside people with intestinal difficulties and how to cure it. It's been around for a long time but no doctors seem to steer their patients towards it. I don't know why that is. I also downloaded an ebook written by Steve Wright and Jordan Reasoner. You can find it at scdlifestyle.com SCD is Specific Carbohydrate Diet and these guys help you get through all the steps to get better.

There's nothing in this for me. I just wanted to get some info out to anyone that I might help. Steve and Jordan also have some stuff on youtube. Hope this might help some of you out there.

Kitty


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Kitty G,

I'm also an SCD convert! Four and a half months now. It has helped a great deal. Unfortunately, I'm dealing with a small flare-up right now, but I'm sure I'll eventually figure out what's causing it. Adding only one thing at a time and waiting long enough to know whether or not you're having a reaction can be difficult!

You can read about my experience at my blog if you're interested. Keep up the good work! If you haven't found the BTVC-SCD Yahoo group yet, definitely look it up, there are a lot of good people there with a lot of experience and knowledge.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Rich,

I will definitely look up that group. I'm also struggling with a flare right now and really worried about losing my colon to this disease! I've looked numerous times on the internet for help and never saw this book before. I'm only just starting but I know this is the answer. I've always felt better by just taking out the sugar and dairy but last night I had some bread and potato and had a reaction so I know this is the right course for me. I'm heading to the store today to get my first grocery list and start preparing for day 1! I'll try to keep things posted here on the progress. Thanks so much.

Kitty


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Kitty,

If you're just starting out, the BTVC-SCD Yahoo group will be invaluable. Most people make a lot of mistakes early on in the diet: taking supplements with illegal ingredients, adding foods too quickly, etc. You can cut way down on the mistakes you'll make by asking a lot of questions in the group. You can find it at http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BTVC-SCD/conversations/messages (at least that's the link I use; if you're not a member yet it might not work, but you should still be able to find the group from there).

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've found that saccharomyces boulardii along with a very restricted diet (low carb) keeps me from getting too sick. Some studies suggest that it can help people maintain remission in IBD (see Wikipedia link below). Rich has pointed out recently that Florastor (s. boulardii) has a little lactose in it, so you might have to be careful. I usually use s. boulardii from Jarrow (available on Amazon).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

SJN888 said:


> I've found that saccharomyces boulardii along with a very restricted diet (low carb) keeps me from getting too sick. Some studies suggest that it can help people maintain remission in IBD (see Wikipedia link below). Rich has pointed out recently that Florastor (s. boulardii) has a little lactose in it, so you might have to be careful. I usually use s. boulardii from Jarrow (available on Amazon).


Hi SJN888,

I remember seeing an s. boulardii from Jarrow when I was looking a couple of months ago. I didn't buy it because it contained either MOS (mannan oligosaccharides) or FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides), both of which are prohibited on the SCD because they are complex carbohydrates. I don't know if Jarrow has another form of s. boulardii that does not contain either of those.

I'm not saying you shouldn't take it, just pointing out the possibility of additional ingredients that you may not want.

I know that GI Pro Health has an s. boulardii that has no additional complex carbs, and I believe there are a few other brands as well.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

It seems to be ok for me...I guess the s boulardii are eating the carbs themselves. I've stopped taking it 3 or 4 times in the last 8 years and every time, I get very sick a week later (full flare up - in bed for days without food, etc). It's kind of scary, actually. Before I took it, I had to be very strict about carbs. Once I'm on it for a while, I can cheat and eat some carbs between meal and even a little with meals. It's made a big difference for me which is why I always talk about it here.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link Rich.

SJN888, I don't know what s. boulardii is. Is that something I should be looking into?

Rich, I read something about some spices having a clumping agent in them. I'm sure I read that but I can't find it again and now I'm not sure where I read it. Do you remember Elaine's book saying something about that? I thought it also said the name of the agent.

Thanks so much.

Kitty


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Kitty,

I'm not sure if that's in "Breaking The Vicious Cycle," but I'd be surprised if it wasn't. Many spices are, indeed, illegal because of anti-caking agents. Penzey's is very good about only including the spice/herb and nothing else (though you have to avoid their mixes, as these sometimes contain illegals). They're online at https://www.penzeys.com, and they have stores as well (I'm lucky, there's one here in Tucson).

S. boulardii is the one SCD-legal probiotic yeast. Although it didn't do anything for me, it is generally very good at minimizing diarrhea. It's often used for traveler's diarrhea.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Rich. I got onto the yahoo group. I started my diet today. I've been gradually easing into it for the past couple of weeks and am already seeing results just from that. I'm so glad I found that book. It's so nice to have the list of legal foods, even though I know I'll have to tailor it to myself. Thanks again for all your help.

Kitty


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kitty G said:


> Thanks for the link Rich.
> 
> SJN888, I don't know what s. boulardii is. Is that something I should be looking into?
> 
> ...


S. boulardii might be worth considering. According to some studies it helps people maintain remission in Crohn's disease and it might help with D from almost any cause. There are a couple of risks - some people have an allergic reaction to yeast and will get a itchy rash (etc) and for people with an impaired immune system, there is a chance of getting a serious systemic fungal infection.

I first tried it as part of Digestive Advantage's Crohn's/Colitis probiotic (the only probiotic that helped me at the time). When that became hard to find, I started using Jarrow's s. boulardii capsules. After a while, I thought that maybe it wasn't doing anything for me anymore, so I tried switching to a cheaper drug store probiotic, but I always got sick and went back to s.b..

There's no guarantee that it will help you and I believe you have to keep up a strict diet no matter what probiotic you're taking...


----------



## gettingcranky (Oct 16, 2013)

I've suffered for 40 years too...thanks for the info.....just ordered Breaking the Viscious Circle....


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Getting Cranky, Hope it's an eye opener for you like it was for me. Good luck.

Kitty


----------

